# Mission: Impossible: Fallout



## Veho (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey, you know that movie that Henry Cavill was filming when they had to reshoot his scenes in Justice League, the one where he wears a mustache, so they had to CGI it out for JL, and it looked like crap? 

This is that movie. 



You can't fight the friction
 ​

Cavill's porn stache is on point, I can totally see why he refused to shave for JL.  

I have enjoyed all of the previous M:I movies to a greater or lesser extent, so I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 5, 2018)

After a run of silly ones I found the last one was surprisingly good. This looks like it might continue the form.

That said around the time Tom Cruise made sci fi groundhog day (forget what it was called) there were a bunch of critiques that noted people liked to see him get smacked down a bit. I had to then wonder if they were doing something like that in the trailer.


----------



## wafflebeard (Feb 6, 2018)

I gained a lot of respect for Tom Cruise when I learned that he does his own stunts in these movies. This looks like fun and Cavill looks like a beast, I'm down.


----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2018)

Only 17 days to go. Get hype. 


​


----------



## NighthunterXXX (Jul 18, 2018)

Also very excited looking forward


----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2020)

Finally got to see it last night. 

I liked it. 

Anyone else?


----------



## relauby (Jan 29, 2020)

I saw this in the theatre and remember really enjoying it. That was a while ago now so I can't remember a ton of details, but this is the one with that kickass bathroom fight, right? If so, yeah, I liked it too. In fact, I've liked all the M:I movies I've seen (all of them from 4 on) but I'm kinda struggling to remember much specific about any of them. I feel like that means I should be down on them, but man they're just so fun in the moment that it doesn't matter that the time I spent watching them is just totally gone from my head. It's just weird that they've pretty much already got my money for any future sequels, even though I can't remember anything about any of the ones I've seen.


----------

